# October Newsletter - Audi Driver Competition Thread



## Jae

All,

In the next 24 hours you will recieve our fresh new newsletter, The TT Forum - Unplugged.

Please make sure you keep an eye on your inbox and more importantly, your junk. If the email does get junked, please add the email sender to your safe senders lists.

So, as part of our new newsletter, we've teamed up with Audi Driver to offer 2 great prizes. One years subscription to Audi Driver Magazine, either in paper format, or in their new iPad format. To enter, simple reply to the thread that is linked from the newsletter and post either iPad or Magazine and your current make, model and year of car. Thats it!!!


i.e - iPad / Audi / Q5 / 2010

Competition closes at midnight (UK) on the 6th November, 2011

The thread will ONLY be viewable to LOGGED IN USERS and will be removed from the Forum on the 7th November, 2011.


----------



## Jae

Right, email is queued for delivery in the next 30 minutes. If you want to enter the competition, just click on the link below.


http://www.********.co.uk/content/extras/oktcomp.asp

You HAVE to be logged in to the TT Forum to enter, or register and activate your account. We've updated the cookie root, so if it doesnt work, log out, clear your cookie cache, restart your browser and login again.

Good luck!


----------



## Jae

A quick note, a few of you will revieve 2 emails due to dB error. Sorry. Please accept my apologies for this.

Jae


----------



## A3DFU

All working fine Jae. Well done


----------



## Jae

To those of you who couldnt enter the competition due to reading the old database, you can now enter normally.

Please make sure you are logged into the forum - if you are struggling with login, please click the link below to clear cookies and log in again

http://www.********.co.uk/scriptlibrary/deletecook.asp

Once logged in, visit the competition page to enter!

http://www.********.co.uk/content/extras/oktcomp.asp

Br

Jae


----------

